# Wigs....Care



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Before I attempt this I figure I will ask and maybe someone can help.
I have 2 wigs that have gotten tangled.
I tried brushing them out but no luck. I was thinking if maybe I shampooed them it would make it easier to brush out. Not sure if it will work and I really dont want to ruin them. Any tips?

thanks


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

ScareShack I had to untaggle a few wigs a couple years ago.
I shampooed them and then used a leave in conditioner. I was then able to untaggle them with a wide tooth comb. If I ran into a larger tangle I just used more leave in conditioner in that area. Comb them out when they are wet with the conditioner.
After I got them untagled and the hair was dry, I then braided it. For shorter hair I would try placing a bag around it to keep it tangle free.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm sure they can be washed..after all they will pick up stuff smoke and others smells just like reg hair..
maybe some johnsons no more tangles shampoo..nix that the site below says only made for wig products should be used.

check this out John
http://www.headcovers.com/care_wigs.php


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys, ill give it a shot.


----------

